# best IML prohormone for the ripped look



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2013)

so i am looking for the best prohormone for the most dry, vascular, ripped look.
most say that there is no bloat or water retention but I am interested in the one that will dry you out the most.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 7, 2013)

just my experience with them but as far as vascularity is concerned. Halo extreme increased it the most for me. cyanostane got me hard (pun intended)


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> just my experience with them but as far as vascularity is concerned. Halo extreme increased it the most for me. cyanostane got me hard (pun intended)



cool... halo will definately be coupled with whatever turns out to be the best one for what im looking for...


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 7, 2013)

I just got off stacking halo extreme and their M-Sten Rx. currently in PCT for it. I am defintaly going to do that again. It made me feel like Swolebraham lincoln. Granted I did pick up a couple bottles of their new Trenabol.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 7, 2013)

SDMZ 2.0 worked well for me. I think it's still available.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> I just got off stacking halo extreme and their M-Sten Rx. currently in PCT for it. I am defintaly going to do that again. It made me feel like Swolebraham lincoln. Granted I did pick up a couple bottles of their new Trenabol.



Than stuff sounds good... I been doing some research on it trying to look for an estimated ratio on how it compared to actual tren mg to mg but most people have either uesd only one or the other.

My question is actually for a buddy of mine who is 15 days in an 80 day cycle of test prop 100mg every other day. he went in at about 12% bodyfat and kind loves his size gains so much that he just wants to add something to dry out and get a real hardened vascular look to go along with the size.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> SDMZ 2.0 worked well for me. I think it's still available.



what else did you stack it with? did it increase vascularity and hardness, and if so, to what degree?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 7, 2013)

might give Adrenolin a PM he has answered all my questions.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 7, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> what else did you stack it with? did it increase vascularity and hardness, and if so, to what degree?



Test.  I don't remember how much though.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 7, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> what else did you stack it with? did it increase vascularity and hardness, and if so, to what degree?



M-Sten or SDMZ2.0 are the ones you want.  M-Sten is the choice I would take as it is relatively androgenic so it will make for a very dry appearance.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely PM an IML rep, they will be able to answer you the best.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2013)

oufinny said:


> M-Sten or SDMZ2.0 are the ones you want.  M-Sten is the choice I would take as it is relatively androgenic so it will make for a very dry appearance.



cool that sounds good...
I understood that all three(cyano,sten,dmz) are used for cutting in general but this really answers my ?


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 7, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> so i am looking for the best prohormone for the most dry, vascular, ripped look.
> most say that there is no bloat or water retention but I am interested in the one that will dry you out the most.




Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Halo Extreme Cheap!  This one def seems to be for the rip effect from what I've read on its log. IML Msten is wicked but man it has made my weight jump in the last two weeks. Strong pumps as well. ANything IML makes though is solid as they come.


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

msten is the ticket and/or blackstone labs trenabol...msten is pretty badass..


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2013)

packers6211 said:


> Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Halo Extreme Cheap!  This one def seems to be for the rip effect from what I've read on its log. IML Msten is wicked but man it has made my weight jump in the last two weeks. Strong pumps as well. ANything IML makes though is solid as they come.



of course! i am not doubting the quality for a second. After all, IML is the only supp i will recommend or take myself, aside from actually AAS. Sounds like a lot of good info from you guys. I think ive concluded that stacking halo extreme and m sten is the way to go.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 7, 2013)

That will be epic! If you log it please let us know!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2013)

packers6211 said:


> That will be epic! If you log it please let us know!



like i said, this was a question mainly for my buddy who is on a test cycle and wants to dry out and really show off his gains when he goes to the lake for a month or so...
however I will be logging my cycle in about forty days. right now I am priming HARD drop as much bf as possible before i start posting weekly pics. 
This post has made up my mind of switching off of the planned winstrol to a msten halo extreme stack because my wedding will be at the tail end of the cycle (whole reason for cycling) and I will no doubt be pushing the border of alcohol poisoning on that night lol


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 9, 2013)

mSten RX for a ripped look....

MSten Rx + Trenabol for a "WTF is that guy on" getting starred at in public look......

-Matt


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2013)

M-STEN and 4-Andro stacked is what I would run brother.


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 9, 2013)

I personally can ENDURE no test base in a cutting regimen as I 100% know for a fact the look

it yields is very dry, ripped, and crisp (if having nutrition on point to get into low BF%)

So while a higher anabolic/ lower androgenic cycle wont 'feel' as nice, the "look" it gives is 

simply awesome.

-Matt


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> M-STEN and 4-Andro stacked is what I would run brother.



Thank you sir.


----------

